# JSS Lawn Journey (Transition Zone KBG)



## JSS (Jul 15, 2020)

Just went through a successful 15k fall reno. Cultivars used were Bluebank/Bewitched/Mazama. I really wished I had documented the entire process, but better late than never. I guess the main reason I'm doing it now is that I have some big soil improvement plans for next season and want to document the changes.


This pic was 6 weeks after seed down. Mowed at 3/4"


This was today. Mowed at 1.5".

My plan for next year includes:
1. Early spring top dress with compost 1yard/M rate
2. Lesco Carbon Pro G monthly at 20lbs/M rate. 7 apps
3. 2 Spring apps of Milorganite at 20lbs/M. I'll also add SOP depending on test. 
4. Monthly apps of liquid humic acid
5. I'll use chicken feed and alfalfa pellets throughout summer
6. Top dress aging in early fall 1yard/M
7. Fall nitrogen blitz

I'm sure this will evolve throughout the year but I'm fully committed to the top dressing and Carbon Pro as I received delivery of 30 yards of compost last week. I wanted it early so I'd be sure it's finished, and also picked up a pallet of the Carbon Pro.

I'll do a soil sample in February before any additions and then one early winter to monitor progress. I'm mainly looking to improve OM and CEC.

I also ordered a Newer Spreader to help out with the compost. They have 15% off through December 1 and free shipping.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

The reno looks great! What are you mowing all that green goodness with?


----------



## JSS (Jul 15, 2020)

Was mowing with a manual reel, but changed over to an old snapper rotary when I went to 1.5" cut. 
I'll be looking for an actual greens mower over winter.


----------



## Wiley (Dec 2, 2019)

Awesome! It will be cool to see the progression next season.


----------



## JSS (Jul 15, 2020)

NOV 28/2020
Applied 40lbs/M of lime. Last years soil test showed a 6.2 ph. No big correction needed just trying to maintain or slowly raise to 6.5. 
I'm amazed at how good this KBG looks this late in the season. I'm still mowing once a week. Temps are expected in the teens next week so that will probably put it bed.


----------

